# Mixing Satellite Surround Speakers with full size Front Towers & Full size Center



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm researching the mating of satellites as surrounds to use with full size tower fronts, center channel and subwoofer. I know there will be no issue with the sub. Also noteworthy is that the satellites will be a different brand from all other speakers. The satellites will be mounted 5' or so above the r/l seats.

I'm seeking advice on "how to select" satellites to mate with the other speakers. Do I look for certain specifications or such? Actually, I have no idea how to begin my search.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

You will get a lot of suggestions - as far as research goes try this site http://www.avsforum.com/

Also for speaker advise "Chat" with these folks online tell them what you have and they will suggest what "goes" with - your only limited by your check book 

http://wwv.crutchfield.com/

Good shopping


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

1953 said:


> I'm researching the mating of satellites as surrounds to use with full size tower fronts, center channel and subwoofer. I know there will be no issue with the sub. Also noteworthy is that the satellites will be a different brand from all other speakers. The satellites will be mounted 5' or so above the r/l seats.
> 
> I'm seeking advice on "how to select" satellites to mate with the other speakers. Do I look for certain specifications or such? Actually, I have no idea how to begin my search.


What brand and model numbers do you have for the front and center speakers now ?

I have always looked at the sensitivity of the speakers as an item to try to match up.
You can read all the specs in the world but actually listening to them is the end all argument.

The satellite speakers are not really very important, at least to me, since most of the sound in the TV programs comes from the center speaker first ( on a percentage basis ), then the left and right fronts, and then the satellites. Of course the sub is very important to get the low notes put out by certain action parts of the movies.

I have Polk Audio center, front left and rights that have 6-1/2" speakers in each of them ( the center speaker has 2 ).
I use these for satellites.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/polk-audio-5-1-4-bookshelf-speakers-pair-black/8828012.p?id=1207956903491&skuId=8828012


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The key to mixing and matching speakers is to have an AVR that can handle it. It should be able to select the size of the fronts, the crossover frequency and with any luck, have a serviceable automatic surround imaging configuration feature with microphone that can help balance out the differences between efficiencies.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Project cancelled. Truthfully, my CFO, spelled wifey, has turned down my offer to rearrange our audio video system. Thanks for your help.


----------

